# Amateur Music of all kinds from all over the world.



## Paco Dennis (May 31, 2021)

If you find some music or video that you like and the musician/s are "unsigned" ( sometimes I have been mistaken, and they have signed a 
recording deal ) I would like to hear/see it. I think there are more unsigned fantastic musicians than those who try or succeed at making a living.
Several music sharing sights do pay the musician/s in various ways. I will be using two main sources, YouTube and Soundclick until I find another site.

"Q-Samba" - Jazz-time-man

https://www.soundclick.com/artist/default.cfm?bandID=1478966


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 31, 2021)

Viacheslav Voronov

Smooth Jazz, Funk, Instrumental  LIVE

https://www.soundclick.com/artist/default.cfm?bandID=561414


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 31, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Paco Dennis (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Paco Dennis (May 31, 2021)

Alan L Cole
A rock, blues and jazz based guitarist and keyboardist (synthesizer). LIVE

https://www.soundclick.com/artist/default.cfm?bandID=1335203


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Murrmurr (May 31, 2021)

Jazz Gitan, local gypsy jazz band.


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 31, 2021)

I guess anything from "America's Got Talent" is ok too....


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Murrmurr (May 31, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> I guess anything from "America's Got Talent" is ok too....


Those guys got it all goin' on, don't they? The talent, the personalities, and apparently an awesome grandpa (or whoever that old dude is).


----------



## Murrmurr (May 31, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


>


That was interesting. The sound quality isn't the greatest. Too much treble or something. It would be a lot more enjoyable if the sound had been balanced properly.


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 31, 2021)

I have noticed how the songs off Soundclick and YouTube are not the best quality. I can deal with that knowing that they do not have the skills or equipment to produce what the commercially produced music and videos have. Notice the quality compared to the commercial "------'s Got Talent" sound. I guess I think everyone has some music interest, and I really like hearing the average recordings of non-commercial music folks love to create.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 1, 2021)

I have just been listening to a music promotion site called "Bandcamp". Pro's, independent labels, and amateurs upload their music and set a price to sell their music. ( about 1/3 the cost of commercial music ). You can explore your favorite genres easily. The sound quality is very good.

Here is an example. https://laurencejuber.bandcamp.com/track/sonata-op-15-1st-movement

To start exploring go to.  Bandcamp


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 4, 2021)




----------

